# Car-toon



## Ballistics (Apr 28, 2012)

AltimaCartoon by The Photo Major, on Flickr


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 29, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## mommy-medic (Apr 29, 2012)

Filter>artistic>plastic wrap?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Bump!



Because..................?


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 29, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Bump!
> ...



Because.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 29, 2012)

mommy-medic said:


> Filter>artistic>plastic wrap?



Poster and Cut out


----------



## vipgraphx (May 2, 2012)

so you take a bad HDR and make it worse? weak!!!!


----------



## IByte (May 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/compressedmemories/6977188692/
> AltimaCartoon by The Photo Major, on Flickr



I have those same exact ugly plates


----------



## cgipson1 (May 2, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> so you take a bad HDR and make it worse? weak!!!!


I thought you said ART was in the eye of the beholder? I guess not.. huh? At least Ballistic's called it a CAR-Toon


----------



## vipgraphx (May 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > so you take a bad HDR and make it worse? weak!!!!
> ...



I am going to change to your way of thinking and its CRAP since its in the eye of the beholder right? I though you put me on you "IGNORE" list...guess not huh?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 2, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > vipgraphx said:
> ...



I saw you post in Ballistic's thread.. and knew you wouldn't be saying anything nice.. so I read your post! And WOW.. I was right!


----------



## Ballistics (May 2, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> so you take a bad HDR and make it worse? weak!!!!



This is why we should have an 18+ age restriction. Because apparently, this is your idea of a valuable contribution. You are very immature.


----------



## fenderjaguar (May 2, 2012)

I think a darker background and sky would make this effect pop more. Kind of give it a video game look or something. I like its potential.


----------



## fenderjaguar (May 2, 2012)

Maybe just the sky itself... I can see it in my head. It's like a grand theft auto type of look.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



An armchair physic wow maybe you should do that professionally


----------



## Ballistics (May 2, 2012)

This was out of boredom. This was my second attempt at HDR and I tried to liven it up a bit with that GTA look you are talking about.


----------



## Ballistics (May 2, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > vipgraphx said:
> ...



Here's a prediction, a mod will message you in the near future warning you that if you don't grow up, you will be banned. Let me know how that prediction pans out. Take your crappy childish attitude elsewhere.


----------



## fenderjaguar (May 2, 2012)

Yeah that's the first thing I thought of was GTA. With a little tweaking it would look really good as far as I'm concerned. I already like it but with a little work a lot more people would like it lol.


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2012)

Y'all need to settle down, and this thread is done.



> It takes two (or more) to tango.


----------

